# SVR2000 FiOS/HD upgrade question



## oclihp (Oct 9, 2002)

I had FiOS installed this week and I was forced to use a digital adapter because my Verizon went all digital 3 weeks ago.

With the digital adaptor incorporated into my setup, my S1 SA started to freeze while viewing the on-screen guide while watching tv. I thought that maybe it was time to replace the HD. My original HD was replaced in 3/2004 with great success using Instant Cake, qunlock and a 120GB Maxtor.

I proceeded to follow the interactive guide to copy my current HD as provided by Weeknees, but made a fatal error. I was not able to enter the BIOS to change to 'boot from CDROM' quickly enough when booting, and it reached the 'welcome' screen for my windows XP. 

I have all of the necessary programs needed to proceed, a new 200GB Maxtor, ptvlba48, mfstools, maketivobootable (which hasn't worked yet). *If someone could kindly help walk me through what to do next*, I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Try MTB with the opposite parameters.

And disconnect your Windows drive first.


----------



## oclihp (Oct 9, 2002)

I've qunlock'd, tried 'maketivobootable' again, all with no errors, but still stuck @ welcome screen.

1. Is it feasible to format a HD to erase an image of a backup PC HD? Or will I be stuck with the same no boot issue?

2. Or should I just buy a replacement? 9th Tee, Weaknees or DVRupgrade?

36 hours later, I am feeling a bit defeated.


----------



## oclihp (Oct 9, 2002)

classicsat said:


> Try MTB with the opposite parameters.
> 
> And disconnect your Windows drive first.


tried that last night. :down:


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You don't need to format a drive, applying a TiVo image will overwrite any previous formatting and NT signature.

Try this:

Apply a fresh image to the new drive.
DD copy partitions 1, and 10+ from the old drive to the new, then run mfsadd to the new drive.


----------



## oclihp (Oct 9, 2002)

classicsat said:


> You don't need to format a drive, applying a TiVo image will overwrite any previous formatting and NT signature.
> 
> Try this:
> 
> ...


I will surely try. Thank you.


----------



## oclihp (Oct 9, 2002)

After I finally convinced myself to abandon any idea I had of keeping saved recordings / season passes, I took my new Maxtor 200GB, applied instantcake, got stuck at welcome screen. I then re-applied instantcake, booted PTVlba48, applied PTVbake-special, followed up w/mountcd, copykern and...
viola! :up:

_246hrs 11mins basic quality_


----------

